# Use of BJ's take make hubby happy



## kelevra (May 19, 2011)

I've been reading alot of posts about women making their husbands extra happy by giving lots of BJ's. My question is are these BJ's given to finish/release or just to get him aroused. I love a good BJ but my wife usually does it to get me aroused for sex but not to finish. I love to give her oral to finish and would make sure she climaxs as much as she desires. She doesn't seem as interested in continuing to finish. Just curious ?


----------



## WhiteRabbit (May 11, 2011)

I used to give him really looooong BJ's on the days when I wasn't physically able to have sex or when i just wasn't feeling sexy. I always finished him off. 

He didn't need a bj to get aroused. If he knew we were getting ready to have sex it would just spring up and say hello lady! 

SO to answer the question, yes,I gave him oral to make him happy bc it made me feel good that he was happy even on the days I couldn't have intercourse.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

kelevra said:


> I've been reading alot of posts about women making their husbands extra happy by giving lots of BJ's. My question is are these BJ's given to finish/release or just to get him aroused. I love a good BJ but my wife usually does it to get me aroused for sex but not to finish. I love to give her oral to finish and would make sure she climaxs as much as she desires. She doesn't seem as interested in continuing to finish. Just curious ?


Well many women cannot orgasm during sex and oral would help them achieve that so if that's the case, I can understand why she would need to finish with oral.

I like oral sex mostly as part of sex, so as foreplay or I will finish him off that way. I just feel more satisfied from sex and would feel a bit robbed by just straight out oral all the time. 

That said I have nothing against giving it, just to make him feel good, and as someone else posted - as icing on the cake, so long as our sex life is really good. Which it is so far.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My stbx wife would use BJ's as a warmup, and even that was infrequent and short. The returned oral sex was frequent, long, and to completion, but she never requested it specifically. I just did it because I loved doing that for her.

My current partner is much more willing to perform oral, and to completion. Big improvement! . But it's just not everyone's cup of tea, so I don't hold that against my stbx wife. And my current partner is on the receiving end on a daily basis, circumstances allowing.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

I never used to do either but that was because I wasn't getting enough sex to start with. These days our sex life is better so I make sure I do both kinds warmup and to completion. The ones to completion are magic. They turn my husband into mush and then he can't seem to do enough for me. Love it! Sure wish I had know this years ago.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I wouldn't really care why I was getting one.


----------



## kelevra (May 19, 2011)

magnoliagal said:


> I never used to do either but that was because I wasn't getting enough sex to start with. These days our sex life is better so I make sure I do both kinds warmup and to completion. The ones to completion are magic. They turn my husband into mush and then he can't seem to do enough for me. Love it! Sure wish I had know this years ago.


We have great sex and I love giving her oral until orgasm, I just mind her recripricating. And when she does showing more enthusiasm. I think if she saw the results a few times like you did on your husband it might change things. What do you think i don't want to turn her off being pushy as everything else is so delicous. TY


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

unbelievable said:


> I wouldn't really care why I was getting one.


:iagree: Well said!


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

kelevra said:


> We have great sex and I love giving her oral until orgasm, I just mind her recripricating. And when she does showing more enthusiasm. I think if she saw the results a few times like you did on your husband it might change things. What do you think i don't want to turn her off being pushy as everything else is so delicous. TY


If she isn't showing enthusiasm, it could be that she just does not really enjoy it very much. I know we all say that if your spouse really loves you they would be willing to do things for you that they don't find the most pleasant, but really if you cared enough for your spouse you wouldn't put them in that position to begin with. 

I guess that was a long-winded way of saying to not push your wife too much - otherwise she could end up showing even less enthusiasm.

If you have a great relationship then keep plodding forward slowly. It's better to be persuasive than coercive, and maybe she will have an epiphany at some point. And if not, well, then you still had the rest of that delicious relationship.


----------



## Doni (Feb 12, 2011)

I would gladly give bj's to the finish, and try with my husband. He let me ONCE. 
We talked about bj's while dating, but I didn't give him one until after we were married. 
I think the fact that I did, to completion, blew his mind. No other partner he had ever did, and most wouldn't even 'go there'. 

So, though I am willing, it ends up just being foreplay. He will say he is going to cum, I say GO AHEAD... and he pulls away from me, and wants intercourse, which of course gives me pleasure also!


----------



## nader (May 4, 2011)

bj-as-foreplay happens for me more than to completion but drives me crazy when dw stops. 

My wife likes to go down on me until she BEGS me to enter her. Likewise, I like to go down my wife until she BEGS me to enter her!

however bj to completion is my favorite thing in the world.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

kelevra said:


> I've been reading alot of posts about women making their husbands extra happy by giving lots of BJ's. My question is are these BJ's given to finish/release or just to get him aroused. I love a good BJ but my wife usually does it to get me aroused for sex but not to finish. I love to give her oral to finish and would make sure she climaxs as much as she desires. She doesn't seem as interested in continuing to finish. Just curious ?


I generally give them to my husband to arouse him-especially at night , as he is getting older & I overwork him sexually. This is almost a sure way to get him going. I can hardly cum through oral but intercourse is what I crave, and so that is where he wants to be too. 95% of the time we cum together. 

I am taking the "use it or loose it" at its word, so when I am on my monthly, he will get at least one sensual BJ -to the gloroius finish.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Well you're certainly not going to make him sad or angry. So I'd say it's generally a good thing.


----------



## Soupnutz (Jul 6, 2011)

My wife doesn't like giving BJ's, she does it to make me happy and I suppose for payback because I love doing it to her and will do so every chance I get. Every once in a while she will initiate it and really get into it, but most of the time I have to ask and she treats it like a chore. She finishes me by hand and the one time she let me go in her mouth I told her she could snowball me (I have no shame when in privacy and with my wife). If it were up to me, we would hardly ever have sex and would just 69 every time, but she's not down with that.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

jayde said:


> I've been reading through thread for awhile and wasn't quite sure what to add. My wife has never been much into oral - giving or receiving. I would love more of both sides. About 1.5 years ago, she started giving oral as foreplay - never to completion (which is fine, I'll take what I can get) almost all the time (yeah). We had some bumpy times and she stopped (everything for 7 weeks-ouch). Once we got back into doing it(with some harsh words from me) she didn't do any more oral. At one point she said she enjoyed doing it for me (pre-drought). I asked her about the lack of it (if she enjoyed it) and she seemed surprised (as if she didn't realized she wasn't doing it anymore). Duh! I guess I'm just wondering if this is all head games (no pun intended) or what?? I am a bit envious of some of the women here who will do it just to please their husbands - Ladies - tell them how lucky they are! And I also realize that getting something makes me much luckier than many men on TAM... but desires are desires... AND maybe I just suck on going down on her (more unintended puns). Advice? Don't mean to hijack the thread off he BJs issue.


What was the reason for your drought?

I think that if a spouse genuinely loves, cares, and respects you, they will consider your needs - just as you, their partner, would consider theirs.

Paradoxically, this could mean the spouse pushing for a certain act, like a bj, would understand their partner's discomfort for it and therefore quit pushing for it, which in turn may make the spouse reciprocate by deciding they want to share that level of intimacy and start doing them. All because you each gave priority to the other's needs.

I think it can be difficult to convince someone to do something they just don't want to do if you aren't both willing to prioritize each others needs.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

kelevra said:


> I've been reading alot of posts about women making their husbands extra happy by giving lots of BJ's. My question is are these BJ's given to finish/release or just to get him aroused. I love a good BJ but my wife usually does it to get me aroused for sex but not to finish. I love to give her oral to finish and would make sure she climaxs as much as she desires. She doesn't seem as interested in continuing to finish. Just curious ?


I give my husband blow jobs daily, but I can never get to make him cum. 

I don't know how old you are, I don't know if it is easy for you to cum orally! 

I give ladies who can get their husbands cum orally thumbs up, obviously they have good techniques I need to acquire. 

I can't give blow jobs for too long, after sometime, my jaws are sore. My husband always jokes about not getting a ten-minute blow job, because I usually give him five minutes. 

My husband is not bothered that I can't make him cum orally, I give him blow jobs just to play with him, he loves being served this way, he says it is a great way to relax, it's like sitting in a hot tub. If he wants to cum, he just asks me to assume my position in bed and he gets to have his fun!


----------



## momof2bellas (Jun 27, 2011)

Doni said:


> I would gladly give bj's to the finish, and try with my husband. He let me ONCE.
> We talked about bj's while dating, but I didn't give him one until after we were married.
> I think the fact that I did, to completion, blew his mind. No other partner he had ever did, and most wouldn't even 'go there'.
> 
> So, though I am willing, it ends up just being foreplay. He will say he is going to cum, I say GO AHEAD... and he pulls away from me, and wants intercourse, which of course gives me pleasure also!


Same here. I have no problem giving it until completion, but he would rather stop before he does so we can continue foreplay and intercourse. I've given some in the car to completion but we don't generally do them until on a normal basis.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

If she is willing, mix it up. foreplay sometimes finish sometimes. In the mouth sometimes finish on the face sometimes (awesome visual ). Its all about what she is up for. make your desire known but don't push it. If she is game she will do it if not change your game plan and move on. don't let it get into a rut. Keep sex fresh and exciting.


----------



## weR2 (Jul 9, 2011)

Personally I am not that in to BJs, but my SO is! She loves to swallow and I often feel bad that she cannot have it daily. I seem to need full penetration to cum. I love the taste of her and she is always willing to let me give her a licking, maybe I will try to let her have a BJ this afternoon.


----------



## kelevra (May 19, 2011)

Wow so much good information, I love it ! Thanks so much everyone. I love this forum and the kind people on it... thanks again !


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Hmmm, great thread! I'm glad to see I'm not some kind of freak for not being able to finish as a result of a BJ, and that it's probably not her fault either. But maybe some of us guys are simply not wired that way. 

The strange thing for me is that her pleasure is very important for MY pleasure, and I know that finishing a BJ is something she really wants because she comes right out and asks for it, even while we're having intercourse. So I'm pretty sure she's not just going through the motions. I'm blaming my inability to finish on years of "self service" in a bad marriage... I think I just need to be more involved. Or in control... Hmmm... Something to consider. We don't often do her on top either, and I don't know that I've ever finished that way with her. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rotor (Aug 28, 2010)

Wifey always gives BJ's to completion. For some odd reason that has never really been a big part of foreplay for us although I almost always go down on her during foreplay but just to warm her up and never to completion since she is 1 and done if I do that because she is too sensitive for intercourse if I take her all the way.

Generally oral for us is how we give each other presents, quickies or whatever you want to call them. For example I did her this morning before she left for work and she did me Saturday morning.





greenpearl said:


> I give my husband blow jobs daily, but I can never get to make him cum.
> 
> I don't know how old you are, I don't know if it is easy for you to cum orally!
> 
> ...


Greenpearl, 

The way my wife does it is to use her hands as well as her mouth. She starts with oral then switches to hand until edging starts to occur then switches back to oral, then edging, oral, edging, oral until finish. Let’s just say it makes for a VERY intense experience.

Regards,

rotor


----------

